# Photos!!!



## biothanasis (Oct 8, 2008)

Well it is not exaclty a hobby but I thought I could start taking photos of the mushrooms that grow in the city!!! Let me show you a couple of photos I took till now... I have no idea of what species they might be...LOL


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool fungii!


----------



## nikv (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent photography!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmmmmm dinner!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

I found these the last week!!! Enjoy


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2008)

So many different kinds, all in one area???


----------



## gmdiaz (Oct 21, 2008)

That is a *lot* of variety you are finding!

Whatever you do, don't be tempted to nibble any of them!

Sure am enjoying your photos! Really nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice picts. It is the right time of the year for this kind of photos!!! Jean


----------



## Corbin (Oct 22, 2008)

cool


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> So many different kinds, all in one area???


Well, they are all in the city! Not in the same spots, but in the central part of the city!!!



gmdiaz said:


> Whatever you do, don't be tempted to nibble any of them!



Well, no! Very beautiful to look at, but not very eatable like... Only from the market...!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 23, 2008)

I like taking fingii pics! I appreciate their beauty. I have been able to ID a couple of edible ones in my area....they are delicious! My kids think I am crazy, LOL.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2008)

in our general area (upstate ny) most of the fungi growing on hard and softwoods are edible (not pine-type trees though) though you must be more careful if they are on the ground. while at a park this summer looking for native orchids, the wildflower guy I was with saw some orange mushrooms and thought they were a very good edible type.. then after a few minutes he started changing his mind and finally concluded that they were quite poisonous. (he said they were jack-o-lanterns) I think I'll stick to store mushrooms! ...though I might buy some kits someday


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello all,

Ron, could you share some pics?? Post here if you like!

charles, I am thinking of purchasing spores or a kit, too... but I do not know if it is cheaper (in the short run) than buying mushrooms from the market!!? But then, in the long run, maybe it is...!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2008)

These are new!!!! The first and third ones are normal size, but the third sh bigger! The second and forth ones are quite big, the forth is grown on a tree. Fifth is appr. 7-8cm in diameter, the last three are tiny, 0.5-1cm, 1cm and 1-1.5cm respectively! Enjoy


----------

